# 69 GTO Spoiler



## Johncnash (Jul 9, 2012)

Can someone tell me if there is a difference between the HT and Conv. rear spoilers for a 69 GTO? I have a conv and can get the HT spoiler, will it fit OK?
thanks,
John :confused


----------

